# Is there anything you can do about dogs?



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Our lease is across the street from a dairy farm, the farmer or his workers have a few dogs that like running through the woods on our lease chasing critters. Unfortunately the past couple weekends I have been out there they have come running through the woods barking and howling. You can hear em start up as soon as they hit the woods and they just keep at it across the lease and back again.

The farmer isn't going to cage them up all hunting season and I really don't expect him to but is there any ideas out there for ways to keep the dogs off the lease without physically harming the dogs?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Talk to the farmer tell him his dogs are running your lease.It is not the farmers property that the dogs run on.Be as polite as you can .Let him know you are hunting and you are his neighbor during the hunting season .


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

S s s


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

talk to the farmer, give him a chance...

next time it happens, call the GW and both of you go to the farmer...

you are paying for that lease, he is allowing his dogs to disrupt your hunt.

or just leave a big jub of peanut butter at the fence line for the dogs. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

A couple different time last year we had some dogs run through. The guy that was hunting got really upset. He said this year it's open season on stray dogs running through our lease........


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know if this would be a gw or if the sharifs deal? Like said before talk to the farmer and go from there. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

one of the guys on the lease said he talked to the farmer and got the basic response of what do you want me to do, they are farm dogs I am not going to chain them up from October - December.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess if he doesn't have any "farm dogs" left by the end of December he will come up with a better plan next year.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Same happened to me, after and attempt to mediate with the farmer. I called sheriff, his advise was to shoot them and leave them. If they are wild dogs doing damage you are in your rights.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep shoot them.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't want to shoot them, it isn't their fault they are doing what is natural to them.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nothing good will come from this.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like they are wild dogs to me, you should shoot all wild dogs. ( if talking to the farmer nicely doesnt work.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I hate to say that as I love my dog but I would never let my dog run wild and ruin someones hunt. I know how expensive it is. Not much else you can do really unless you wanna pack up and head to another lease. Obviously the guy dont care about his dogs.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Get some live traps and try trapping them. The take them to animal control as strays.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Dogs are trespassing on your property and are the responsibility of the farmer. The dogs are interrupting your business (hunting lease you paid for) therefore the farmer is responsible to keep his dogs on his property. How would he like it if you had goats and cows that crossed the fence and grazed his pastures? What response do you think he would five you when you told him that your goats and cattle were ranch livestock and used to free range? then piped off do you expect me to keep them chained up in the yard. He would be calling the sherrid and you would be responsible for the damages. He is accountable for his dogs, heck if you see them chasing deer call the GW and tell him your neighbor is chasing deer with his dogs. If all else fails you were in fear for your life of being attacked by the dogs and had no other choice but to defend yourself with the use of deadly force on the dogs.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tough situation and as mentioned, nothing good is going to come of it from direction or person involved.

True, it is not the dogs fault.... and I wouldnt suggest shooting them (not from a legal standpoint, but more from a moral standpoint).

Its hard to shoot something that if you whistle at it, it will come over to you and let you pet it and hang out with you all day.

Best advice, meet with the farmer.... be polite.... then go up the ladder.... 

Whats bad is that no matter which direction you go, nothing is probably going to be done by the farmer or sheriff's department.


PS... There is no such thing as a "farm" dog.... Guess there were "farm" lions and tigers in Ohio this week too then....



Also PS... chances are that unless its a big pack of big dogs, the deer dont care about them. I have seen dogs run up to a deer at a feeder and that deer stand its ground until the dog went away.... then it just kept on eating.


I was with a guy deer hunting one time that shot an uncollared doberman in the middle of nowhere on our lease.... it is not a pleasant memory... no way I could shoot a dog like that.


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

Ding, Ding,Ding M16! he already went to the farmer

Azle


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Azle said:


> Ding, Ding,Ding M16! he already went to the farmer
> 
> Azle


No... someone else did.... it never hurts to have multiple complaining parties.... Also, sometimes people take more kindly to some folks than others.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

One choice........bring a generator to the lease and a lot of SS wire.......hook up an electric fence........

dog gets bit....case closed....you wont have to bring the generator back....just leave up the wire....they wont cross it again


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

If you can when they come running thru the woods,try to call them to you and spray em with pepper spray!!! I had to do this at a place in East Texas dogs hung around the gate, would try to bite jump on your truck. Sprayed real good they took off running to there house and never came back!!! The farmer will have no idea what they got into, for all he knows they got sprayed by a skunk!! Get the kind the leos carry it is good. Good Luck


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Get a paint ball gun and shoot them with that.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> One choice........bring a generator to the lease and a lot of SS wire.......hook up an electric fence........
> 
> dog gets bit....case closed....you wont have to bring the generator back....just leave up the wire....they wont cross it again


X2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

get you some cats

or a better fence between you and the farmer


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

lay em down. You or your buddies have warned him and doesn't seem to care.

Price of fuel, corn, lease fees, and just time is way to **** expensive to have some reject not want to put up his dogs.

Just my thought..


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I have the same problem on our little lease. Last year I gave a doe a dirt nap and had 3 dogs come up to it grabbing ears of it. I was tempted but, didn't do it just ran them off and ruined the rest of the morning hunt. This year I have them on camera, does on camera 1 minute and the next dogs and deer are gone.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

All dogs go to heaven on my leases, unless of course it is one of the members pets.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I know a lot of farmers and they all got dogs...and they don't consider them 'pets'.. they keep them for a purpose..taking care of varmints, yotes, etc..and as a 'watchdog'..

You lay one of them down..you better have a damm good lawyer..and/or a nice body bag for yourself..depending on outcome. Farmer Brown aint gonna take kindly to you shooting any of his animals...whatever breed they are..

Really don't see how the dog is gonna spook the deer....they are both around there all year round...and not just for a few months each year when a city-slicker in an orange vest shows up sittin' in one of the trees..:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the dogs run the deer and yes the farmer is responsible for their death


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

B_Bop77 said:


> S s s


This ^^^^^


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The farmer knows what is going on and dismissed it. I would ask him to fence to contain the dogs if he will not chain them. Check into the county leash laws and call animal controll.

I love dogs and I take extreme care of my spoiled rotten little ones but if dogs are running deer on my lease they get a dirt nap.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

No collar, boom. Try me bhd.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Messing with a guys dog is dangerous territory.... whether the owner is in the wrong or not...

How do you pick which dogs are chasing deer because they want to eat one and which dogs are somebodys' kid's pet or hunting companion that got loose?


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

If this isnt an argument for high fences i dont know what is.............


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

thought it was a coyote.. sorry


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Shoot the farmer.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I regret shooting three of my neighbors dogs as they killed all our piglets in our pen, because as soon as my dog put his neck across his fence he killed her. She was my best dog I had ever had. Wish I did something different.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If you have a bow,and back off on the poundage, a blunt to the hindquarter will make em not wanna come back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've shot dogs when hunting before. Not proud of it but I was there to hunt; not have some dog running back and forth down a sendero barking.

It's your call man but if I knew who owned the dogs I don't think I'd shoot them. I'd talk to him again about it. Might be best friends with the land owner or something. Who knows?

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Best advice so far, 
"S, S, S" If you dont know what it means, then well......keep doing what your doing.

Personally, I wouldnt stand for it, especially after talking to the owners.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Take a picture of the dogs on your property, take the pic to the JP and file tresspassing charges on the owner. Its no different than a dog going onto your property to retrieve a duck. This has been done in Blind Lake Slough in Jefferson county, there is already a ruling in the books....WW


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Target practice


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Get the hottest Thai pepper sauce you can find. Marinate overnite. 20 min on the grill. Call 24 buds. Just kidding ,talk to your landowner and see what he thinks. He is the one who will be losing lease money AND he has to live by the farmer after you shoot his dog.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a dog lover BUT this is a monitary issue for you. Call peta or a local animal rights organization (voulunteer shelter) and ask them to come trap, catch, remove, etc. these dogs for you. Or your going to start rolling them. It would suck to do it but have pita put their money where their big, nasty, liberal mouths are and see if they would actually help to "stop" an animal from being "murdered".

We call it being eradicated.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

we had the same problem earlier this year and we talked to the dog owner and he said they were just dogs doing what dogs do. two days later his dogs killed one of our calfs and we rolled all 6 of his dogs and dropped them off on his drive way, The Sheriff showed up and basicly said good job and left.

I know ours were cattle and your dealing with it on a deer lease but kind of the same scenerio. tell him if he wants to let his dogs run loose then he can pay you for your lease if not dog season opens in 2 weeks


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

A farmer/rancher has animals that earn their keep...a destructive one won't be around for long. Any person in a rural area knows that...or should know that. If the owner won't handle it, someone else will.
If it's your dog...then you're not doing right by the dog or your neighbors. It's an economic thing and you won't get much sympathy from the powers that be if it's your dog....at least where I grew up.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

*dogs*

If you leased the property from another farmer/rancher, then I would talk to your land owner. He may have more influence with him than you do. Lets face it, most farmer/ranchers like the city slicker's money but they hate the city slicker. Shoot one of their dogs and you most likely will never be able to get another lease for miles around that area. If you don't believe this love/hate relationship, I suggest that you go to the Goodwill store and buy a pair of worn overalls and a old plaid shirt and leave your camo and Columbia hunting clothes at home. Go the the local cafe where these guys meet for coffee, set down at the table next to them and listen to their conversation. You may be shocked at what you hear.You have to work hard to earn their respect, when you earn it they will tolerate you but they most likely will never like you, but there are some exceptions if you don't shoot their dog.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Shoot to kill should be your last resort after talking to the farmer and explaining your situation. 

Try carrying a paintball gun or small bb gun with you and fire at will - the dogs will soon learn that they're not welcome on your side of the fence. If that doesn't work, there's always the alternative...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't believe there is a fairy tale ending to this. Dogs that are nice and lovable normally will turn into pack killers when they run off like this. When they get back to the farmers yard, they may be lovable again. It is as if they have 2 personalities, if that make sense for a dog. An added danger is that a dog like this has no fear of man. I love dogs, but I think you have a problem.

You have been given the best advice already.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

S-S-S


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Quit crying and just shoot the dogs...problem solved.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

We have a 700 acre family place and have had trouble with dogs over the years. I also am a dog lover. Had them all of my life. I do not enjoy shooting them.
But wild dogs and dogs that pack up are trouble. Last year we had a wild pack show up. We finally got all of them. We shoot all dogs that are on our property. 
When the other landowner brushed you off, you had the answer.
Dogs tend not to be scared of people and can be a real danger to you and possibly the kids that might be on your lease. We take no chances with this.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

As WW stated the dogs are trespassing plain and simple and if your dogs cpnfiually crossed over onto his property then yours would be trespassing and as the owner be responsible. As from a ranchers point of view, I and my father-in-law are ranchers and we have had ranch dogs and those dogs ran loose, they only went to the pasture when we went to the pasture and stayed at the house the rest of the time and the ones that did not stay at the house penned In the yard. We have had to shoot some of our own because they wouldn't and were causing problems with the neighbors. As a rancher I am responsible and liable for my livestock all of my livestock even the dogs and barn cats. If any one of my livestock gets on someone elses property and causes damages of any kind then I am responsible for the damages. The dogs coming onto your lease will bother the deer and other game and non game animals, on one of our ranchestheir are some neighbors that live around there that have and run hog dogs on Saturday mornings and started doing this last year. We used to see their dogs every once in a while until last year guess what we heard every Saturday morning? Freaking dogs chasing hogs and hogs squealing and all bow season and partway int rifle season and guess what we saw? Jittery deer and the hogs went nocturnal and if we heard the dogs running the hogs we would not see any deer. Mind you we have to drive 1100 miles round trip to get to our ranch, not lease. This year will be open season on these dogs if they reek havoc like they did last year we also hae cattle on this ranch and like I mentioned if they get off our ranch onto someone elses we are responsible. Talk to the rancher first, then go to the law pr burry the dogs just don't go out bragging how HOU shot them. Shoot the. Carry the. Off or burry them and leave it at that, wandering dogs although predators are also prey to some other animals.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

If you eliminate the dogs besure to remove any identifying collar the dogs may have.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Mix Benadryl in some peanut butter and leave it for the dogs. They live, and will be less energetic for the day!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldn't want to pull the trigger on them either; I just consider that bad juju.... I'll second the paintball gun; enough good stings from that and the dog will just stay home; your place hurts too bad. On top of that, when the guy's dogs start coming back all pink and yellow and such, he'll start to get the message that there's a problem and he needs to fix something before they don't come back..


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

You've talked to the owner and he pretty much told you to pound sand. You're not gonna be able to file trespass charges on the farmer because his dogs walked on your leased property and I doubt any of these paintball, blunt tip arrow, or other non-lethal solutions are gonna work. In the end you're going to have make a moral decision and decide if you're ok with it. If you're good with the morals, then consider the legal repercussions, yes it's illegal, and decide if it's worth the trouble dealing with it if you get caught. Then either solve your problem or deal with the dogs running around out there.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If they're chasin' deer... shoot, shovel & shutup. End of problem.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

This is a problem that's been repeated ad nauseam. I've had a pack of dogs(a pack behavior is different) come after me as a youngster...but I was armed....albeit with my trusty .22. I was glad it was a semi auto that held 18 long rifles. If you don't take care of your dogs, you'll lose 'em...then maybe learn something from the experience. Sorry!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we had em bad on the Trinity lease years ago.

saw a few even come up and whiz on the feeder legs

dirt nap cured that forever


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FormerHR said:


> You've talked to the owner and he pretty much told you to pound sand. You're not gonna be able to file trespass charges on the farmer because his dogs walked on your leased property and I doubt any of these paintball, blunt tip arrow, or other non-lethal solutions are gonna work. In the end you're going to have make a moral decision and decide if you're ok with it. If you're good with the morals, then consider the legal repercussions, yes it's illegal, and decide if it's worth the trouble dealing with it if you get caught. Then either solve your problem or deal with the dogs running around out there.


The most thoughtful answer of this thread, I now know why so many on this board are looking for leases year after year, farmers dogs are just a little different than wild dogs running in a pack---what are ya'lls thoughts on wild cows? :headknock rs


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Dropped the male dog for growling at me when i was in a climbing stand and had my bil got upset at me for not popping the female that was across the road. I dont shoot across a road it is against the law big time. Have been on several leases and one of the golden rules is if you see a dog in the woods it is there after you leave. Where we are now we have cows the rancher does not want us to bring our dogs with us to camp and he has told us to shoot any dog we see when we are hunting even if its his dog. Dogs will chase deer and disrupt the area for hunting they will be gone at our place. Just riding around to much can mess up a hunt and if a neighbor has a problem he better think twice about coming into camp and getting crazy I dont care who he is. Beau


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Forgot to say when I walk out of my trailer in the morning the JUDGE is on my hip dont come to my lease to complain if you are not in the right if you are in the wrong you take your own chances. I will protect my place. Beau


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> The most thoughtful answer of this thread, I now know why so many on this board are looking for leases year after year, farmers dogs are just a little different than wild dogs running in a pack---what are ya'lls thoughts on wild cows? :headknock rs


x2

Quickest way to find yourself kicked off a lease is causing problems between a landowner and his neighbor. Let us not forget.... you are a leasee...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

mywifeshusband said:


> Forgot to say when I walk out of my trailer in the morning the JUDGE is on my hip dont come to *my lease* to complain if you are not in the right if you are in the wrong you take your own chances. I will protect *my place.* Beau


10,000 Tough points for bragging about strapping the "JUDGE" on your hip and carrying on about anybody crossing you...

Sidenote.... if you are leasing a place, it is not yours.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> x2
> 
> Quickest way to find yourself kicked off a lease is causing problems between a landowner and his neighbor. Let us not forget.... *you are a leasee*...


That is, unless your lease contract lists you as an owner's agent. Then you can take action for the best interest of the owner when he/she is not present...

Either way... I can't believe this thread has been one of the top threads for like a week and is 7 pages long!!!! Hunting season is a week away! Anyone have anything more exciting to discuss??


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

red rider or gamo!!!....dogs are smart... Burn them once they wont be back!!!!... LOL!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> 10,000 Tough points for bragging about strapping the "JUDGE" on your hip and carrying on about anybody crossing you...
> 
> Sidenote.... if you are leasing a place, it is not yours.


 :rotfl: I thought his name was gonna be Billy for sure, there is a ton of difference between owning and leasing, private property and leased property. Do you think any of these big timber companies have lawyers, do you think they want to deal with some farmer complaining that their(timber company) leasee shot his dog, I don't think they do and they darn sure don't want the publicity it would gather. And one last note, an owner agent is just that, an agent for the owner that has the owners intent in writing, a lessor or leasee is not an owner agent on most places in Texas---with the exception of South Texas. I am done, sorry for the bandwidth taken Mont, happy hunting.:texasflag rs


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kill them sorry bastages. 
Our neighbors dogs came thru about 6 months ago and killed one of my wifes cats. She called me at work and asked what to do. I said shot them in the belly with my shotgun. She loaded them in her truck and took them back to the owners house.:headknock
Well guess what? They showed back up about 10 days ago and killed a doe fawn that I had bottled raised for 4 months. Then they went down to my pens and killed a buck fawn. Wife saw it happen, but couldn't get a shot with my kids here. 
Them dogs running thru your pasture need to die, Period. They are up to no good.
Next one that pokes his nose thru this barbed wire fence will have said nose Blowed off. Assuming I'm home to see it.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yep shoot them.


Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> You've talked to the owner and he pretty much told you to pound sand. You're not gonna be able to file trespass charges on the farmer because his dogs walked on your leased property


I don't see why you can't file on them, here in Jefferson Co, you can hunt Blind Slough but you can NOT get out on any land, you can NOT send a retriever, your dog better not jump out of the boat and swim to land if so the owner would be charged with tresspassing...This is a matter of law AND on the books in FED COURT. Google Blind Lake Slough in Jefferson Co. I really don't see any diff especially after giving the owner notice...WW


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> I don't see why you can't file on them, here in Jefferson Co, you can hunt Blind Slough but you can NOT get out on any land, you can NOT send a retriever, your dog better not jump out of the boat and swim to land if so the owner would be charged with tresspassing...This is a matter of law AND on the books in FED COURT. Google Blind Lake Slough in Jefferson Co. I really don't see any diff especially after giving the owner notice...WW


Couldn't find any such court case. Can you give me the link please? I'd like to learn about such a case.
Thanks


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

mywifeshusband said:


> Forgot to say when I walk out of my trailer in the morning the JUDGE is on my hip dont come to my lease to complain if you are not in the right if you are in the wrong you take your own chances. I will protect my place. Beau


This attitude right here is what gives us responsible hunters bad names. Congratulations sir - you are officially a moron.


----------

